# Preseason: Nets @ Raptors, Oct. 15th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Nets* (0-2) *@* *Raptors* (2-0)

1:00 PM, Raptors NBATV, Fan590


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the fan? sweet i know what i am going to be doing tomarrow instead of studying


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Carter and Kidd won't start?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am loooking forward to the Marcus Williams vs. Calderon Match up. Williams is coming off of a very good game....I think that he will be the steal of the draft for sure!

I am also looking forward to seeing Joey and Chris Humphries get a little more burn.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Carter and Kidd won't start?


If Kidd is not playing....then I am looking forward to the Ford/Calderon vs. the Williams' match up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Carter and Kidd won't start?


Neither of them played last game.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *billfindlay10 !*
> 
> Williams is coming off of a very good game....I think that he will be the steal of the draft for sure!


my vote goes to that Rajon Rando (sp.) kid on Boston so far. Very impressive


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

man, i cant wait to see williams in action... but without kidd and carter, i think NJ is NOTHING COMPARED TO US!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

TRON said:


> my vote goes to that Rajon Rando (sp.) kid on Boston so far. Very impressive



That is true....What spot was he taken?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

were goin ta murdefy em.

seriously, they don't stand a chance without Kidd and Carter.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by billfindlay10 !
> 
> That is true....What spot was he taken?


two spots before Marcus Williams


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Antoine Wright looked really good in thier opening preseason game

not to hate, but from last years group of hyped guards (Graham, Green, Granger and Wright). It looks like Joey is at the bottom of the list in terms of value, JMHO.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Swirsk and Jack Armstrong are gonna be calling this game.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i think joey is the most mature out of them all. hes never injured and he was just a rook. i believe hell improve this year with our pass first mentality as a team.


----------



## primetime007 (May 24, 2006)

Carter is going to be playing 
and Richard Jefferson is gonna have he nite off


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

TRON said:


> Antoine Wright looked really good in thier opening preseason game
> 
> not to hate, but from last years group of hyped guards (Graham, Green, Granger and Wright). It looks like Joey is at the bottom of the list in terms of value, JMHO.


I don't know...Wright did absolutely nothing last year. I'm not ready to put him ahead of Joey just yet. 

And in my opinion Gerald Green is an all out punk. I want nothing to do with him. 

Apparently Kidd's playing today too.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

primetime007 said:


> Carter is going to be playing
> and Richard Jefferson is gonna have he nite off


 Ah, looks like they're going for a replay of last year's infamous game.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Ah, looks like they're going for a replay of last year's infamous game.


only this time we have garbajosa to punk carter in the gut when he goes up for the game winning three.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh won't play today. Nursing a sore heel/foot/ankle or something.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

crimedog said:


> I don't know...Wright did absolutely nothing last year. I'm not ready to put him ahead of Joey just yet.
> 
> And in my opinion Gerald Green is an all out punk. I want nothing to do with him.
> 
> Apparently Kidd's playing today too.


is he a punk because you "heard" he didnt want toronto to draft him? or because he made a spectacular dunk in the final minutes of a game they were winning against toronto?

Green is going to be a star.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

I just don't like his attitude. Seems like a lot of show. I agree he's talented, but I don't think he fits in with the raps.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

TJ with 2 missed lay-ups.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

wow, it's good to see that missing 3 after 3 hasn't stopped our team from jacking them constantly :dead:


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Givin up 62 pts at halftime um....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice pace to this game.

TJ finally looks good. Hopefully he'll start hitting his lay-ups. He'd nearly have a double-double had he hit them.

Humphries is earning playing time in the season. Garbajosa looks good again.

Parker still hasn't found his groove this preseason.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I dont' have Raptors TV, but it's sounds like Rasho is cleaning up the boards nicely


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

crimedog said:



> only this time we have garbajosa to punk carter in the gut when he goes up for the game winning three.


that's ****ed up.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

sounds like a layup drill for NJ, defense sounds stellar as always


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TJ missing layups but has 10 assists.

A lot of fans not realizing how our offense works - push the ball and shoot. In preseason everyone has the greenlight to get up shots when open.

...

TJ with the jumper off the dribble!

TJ and Humphries going to work in the third quarter!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

10/7 for Humphries through 3 quarters, not bad

Raps down 4, 76-72


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the acc crowd showing some energy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

fred with the jumper!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

16-6 run to tie the game after three quarters.

Scoring is going to be up around the league again this year.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

peg182 said:


> that's ****ed up.


awww


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raptors lead 93-89 with 9 minutes to go in the fourth

our running team.....with only 6 fastbreak points :whoknows:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

wtf happened to the FAN590?????

did they just cut the game to play a football game :curse:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I got nothing now, anyone with Raps TV....play by play would be great


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The lights went out at the ACC.

They're going to finish the game in half-light.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ Speedy, how did the injury to Fred Jones look


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Tucker with an impressive 16 points in 10 minutes


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raptors closing out the game in fine fashion. 

GO PJ!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

TRON said:


> ^ Speedy, how did the injury to Fred Jones look


i think jones is fine. it looked scary. he nearly jumped over the net player, but got turned over when he hit him. he seemed to be favouring his wrist, but i think he's fine. 

raps bench players looking great...although the nets bench is nothing special. 

tucker can really score in the post. calderon has been great again. same with garbajosa...although his threes haven't been falling. 

marcus williams is good...very


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps with about 20 more FGA than the Nets. That's what this system is all about. 

No Bosh and our depth still takes out the oh so shallow Nets. 

3 and 0 baby.


----------



## primetime007 (May 24, 2006)

How did Bargs and Ford play.Are theygetting the hang of it or do hey still look lost t


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raps get off 98 shots tonight, not bad


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps are unstoppable in preseason! lol

Nice offensive game against a traditionally tough defensive team.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Raps with about 20 more FGA than the Nets. That's what this system is all about.
> 
> No Bosh and our depth still takes out the oh so shallow Nets.
> 
> 3 and 0 baby.


enjoy preseason success. The nets will win approximately no games when the big three see's less than 20 minutes in a game.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice, another win...3-0 for the Raps in preseason!

We actually outrebounded somebody! Granted, it was the no-frontline Nets, but we were playing without our best inside scorer and rebounder. I really like the balanced scoring from this group, althought the low FG% is a little dissapointing. Nice surprise from PJ Tucker and Kris Humphries off the bench - PJ was one of the only guys who shot over 50% and Humphries actually had a double-double. TJ ford had a good game although he didn't shoot well, and it seems like all the new additions are becoming more comfortable.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

There's some great basketball chemistry between some of the players on our team. Yay for the Raptors going 3-0! Hopefully this will carry over into the season, unlike in 2003. =S


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> enjoy preseason success. The nets will win approximately no games when the big three see's less than 20 minutes in a game.


And what happens when the big three fatigue from keeping up with the many run and gun they are going to see? Defense and their own transition game will suffer.

I like the Nets and they should do well but they could also be in very big trouble. The NBA grind usually takes its toll, as Raptor fan know all too well from years gone by. 

The Nets and Raptors are going to have some great battles this year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

hope the raptors can bring the same intensity, and drive when the regular season begins.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lets Hope Tha Raps Keep It Up & Do The Same During Regular Season..

-Peace


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

MAgo is having enormous foul problems..but in 13 minutes he managed to score 11...that shows what an offensive player he is.. 4 rebs is also positive..for u that have seen the game..he really made all those fouls or the refs are treating him badly because he is a rookie?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Good bounce back game for Ford, nice to see him taking much better care of the ball. I'd take 10 and 10 from him any day of the week. 

Also solid game by Tucker, glad to finally see him get some burn. Good win over a Net's team without it's 2 biggest stars, but these are the ones you are suppost to win.

Good all around game I'd say, hopefully they can keep rolling.


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

MagnusPinus said:


> MAgo is having enormous foul problems..but in 13 minutes he managed to score 11...that shows what an offensive player he is.. 4 rebs is also positive..for u that have seen the game..he really made all those fouls or the refs are treating him badly because he is a rookie?



Bargnani did have some trouble with fouls but a couple of those calls were pretty shaky and could have gone either way. If he ever gets to 20 mins he could do a lot of damage on offense =p


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

PersianPlaya18 said:


> Bargnani did have some trouble with fouls but a couple of those calls were pretty shaky and could have gone either way. If he ever gets to 20 mins he could do a lot of damage on offense =p


I watched most of the first half....the first 2 calls vs Bargs were crap....one ona screen, the other on a clean block.

Chris Humphries looked great early....why did he only get 14 minutes?


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

lol I don't want to start anything but you guys are overvaluing the preseason. Plenty of teams do good in the preseason then do terrible in the regular season or vice versa.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> lol I don't want to start anything but you guys are overvaluing the preseason. Plenty of teams do good in the preseason then do terrible in the regular season or vice versa.


 lol, nobody's expecting this to automatically translate into regular season success... we're just having some fun while the team's winning some meaningless games. It's been a while since any kind of basketball's been played anyway, so why not. Plus our last couple preseasons have been pretty uninspiring.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

as a raps fan, this is the probably the most positive excitement we'll ever get, leave us alone.


haha


I also hope this is a foreshadowing effect of a much more promising season for us (7th seed? rays but I do think that most of the fans here are overly optimistic. I think there are chances we won't even make the playoffs withstanding injuries.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ after years of getting our high expectations and hopes crushed, I'm sure Raptors fans are a lot more level headed now, and aren't really expecting much more than competitive, exciting basketball this year.

regardless of playoffs, anything near a .500 record should be considered a success


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

after 9 new players... none of us are overvaluing anything, we're just happy to see the guys play together and gel as a team... geez

it doesnt hurt we keep coming up on the winning end, get off it.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

> lol I don't want to start anything but you guys are overvaluing the preseason. Plenty of teams do good in the preseason then do terrible in the regular season or vice versa.


Buddy - This Is Only Preseason And You're Already Hating.. And This Might Be The Right Answer For U:



TRON said:


> ^ after years of getting our high expectations and hopes crushed, I'm sure Raptors fans are a lot more level headed now, and aren't really expecting much more than competitive, exciting basketball this year.
> 
> regardless of playoffs, anything near a .500 record should be considered a success


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TRON said:


> ^ after years of getting our high expectations and hopes crushed, I'm sure Raptors fans are a lot more level headed now, and aren't really expecting much more than competitive, exciting basketball this year.
> 
> regardless of playoffs, anything near a .500 record should be considered a success




anything near .500 IS playoffs in the east


lol


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> When Vince Carter saw Jorge Garbajosa check into yesterday's Raptors-Nets game, his reaction was animated. Carter, the New Jersey Net formerly known as Air Canada, eyeballed Garbajosa's jersey with a smile, leaning in toward the Spaniard's chest for effect.
> 
> The subject of his exaggerated gaze, of course, was the number 15, the digits Carter wore during his six-plus seasons in Toronto, the digits now sported by the rookie Spaniard. Carter turned up his palms and shrugged in puzzlement, as if he'd somehow expected to see his old number hanging from the Air Canada Centre's rafters one day.
> 
> "That was weird," said Carter after the pre-season game, a 119-110 Raptors win. "(Garbajosa) looked at me like, `What the heck (is he) doing?' It was just weird to see."


The Star


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

haha Wince. that's funny, makes me hate you alittle less.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> The Star


:laugh:
nice find.

edit: is your av originally with ben but photochopped out?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Heres the torrent to the game, props to bigmac(rexdale) and raptormage of hoopsfanforum.net
http://www.mininova.org/tor/455856


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Q8i said:


> Buddy - This Is Only Preseason And You're Already Hating.. And This Might Be The Right Answer For U:


Read the quote again, definately no hate here. I'm not trying to rain on your guys fun or anything, since I know, even if you guys don't do well, you'll atleast have an exciting team.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

We are supposly a Run and Gun team this year. Then how come we arent putting up decent numbers in the fast break points.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I've been asking myself that ever since Mitchell's "run & gun system" was put in place.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I've been asking myself that ever since Mitchell's "run & gun system" was put in place.


i think it's as much of an early offence system as it is run and gun.

ps how are the cardinals up 20-3 on the bears?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ive liked what Andrea has done so far in the preseason. If you look at his stats for the number of minutes he has played this guy has put up big numbers. Only if he could stay out of foul trouble, and say he would double his minutes close to what Jorge is avgin- 32mpg, Andrea can have his numbers close to 19ppg and 9rpg.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

19 and 9 is a lot to ask. i'd be happy with 14 and 6.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

andrea has a big "R" on his back right now, i wouldn't worry too much, the team really looks good, and even the guy who hasn't shown that much i'd say, AP, has really really shown me alot of skill & defense.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

crimedog said:


> i think it's as much of an early offence system as it is run and gun.
> 
> ps how are the cardinals up 20-3 on the bears?


Well, you jinxed them with that - Bears won.

Also, box scores are notoriously inaccurate when it comes to fastbreak points. Often an assistant coach will keep his own tally of what he believes to be fastbreak baskets.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

we put up 98 shots

THATS run and gun.. sucka


----------

